# Lost and Scared



## Ghostops117 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello my name is AJ

i have had IBS for about 6 years now and i still find myself having trouble coping and i dont feel like i can talk to my wife about it because i dont think she understands. When i was first told i had IBS i was working a security job that i continued to work until about 4 months ago when i decided it was time for a career change, now im faced with the daily task of getting to work without losing my mind because of my symptoms. my IBS seems to be driven mostly by my anxiety which i am having no luck controlling and i feel like its screwing my life up.

i apologize for this post being eclectic but im feeling lost at the moment and dont know what to do

thanks for listening

AJ


----------



## kaydee82 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi. I'm so sorry you're suffering. I hope this forum is helping since you feel you can't talk to your wife. I don't know what you've tried, but I have been doing the IBS Audio 100 program, a self-hypnosis program specifically for IBS- induced anxiety, or vice versa. It's too early to say if it's a miracle, but it's sure relaxing and gives me hope. Takes about 30 minutes per day of listening. It's something to consider. Best of luck and know that you are not alone ... over 60,000 people on this forum!!


----------



## johnny165 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi i am an 18 year old male 5'9 146 pounds i am experienci.g multiple symptoms and i have been for a year and a half now on and off. I have a list of sympto,s that come and go including diarrhea, constipation, weight loss, Abdominal pain, sometimes in left or right, bloating, gas, burping, indigestion, heartburn, constant gurgling of stomach, lower back painrobobly from gas tightness, depressed or sad moods, acute panic attacks, acute anxiety, and alotta times my stool is yellowish orange, and mabey more i cant think of i am scared because i dont know what it is ive already had endoscopy and biopsy of stomach and multiple blood tests i am going back in month to check other things, and try to get an colonoscopy or ct scans etc. Does anyone else have same symptoms and troubles that can comfort or tell me anything im only 18 and i feel it is young to have these problems but i know its not stomach cancer and i just dont want it to be serious but i feel it might be. If anyone can help thnks


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

johnny165 said:


> Hi i am an 18 year old male 5'9 146 pounds i am experienci.g multiple symptoms and i have been for a year and a half now on and off. I have a list of sympto,s that come and go including diarrhea, constipation, weight loss, Abdominal pain, sometimes in left or right, bloating, gas, burping, indigestion, heartburn, constant gurgling of stomach, lower back painrobobly from gas tightness, depressed or sad moods, acute panic attacks, acute anxiety, and alotta times my stool is yellowish orange, and mabey more i cant think of i am scared because i dont know what it is ive already had endoscopy and biopsy of stomach and multiple blood tests i am going back in month to check other things, and try to get an colonoscopy or ct scans etc. Does anyone else have same symptoms and troubles that can comfort or tell me anything im only 18 and i feel it is young to have these problems but i know its not stomach cancer and i just dont want it to be serious but i feel it might be. If anyone can help thnks


HI johnny,

you're not too young to have these symptoms, in fact a lot of people develop ibs in their late teens. it's not likely to be stomach cancer though.

I've read about all of the symptoms you've described above somewhere or other on forums, and i have most of the symptoms you have listed myself.

there is no need to worry too much  and if you are worried tell your doctor about your concerns


----------



## johnny165 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thankyou it helps alot to know its normal and that other people are having simalar symptoms and i am going to doctor this month fora few tests just in case. This is going to be very hard to live with. Do you oranyone have any tips for me on what to eat because people in my house dont tend to eat healthy aha.


----------



## Julie. (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello. Sometimes it's hard for family and friends to fully understand what we go through, but they are our support, after all. They should be, supposedly.

I didn't know about the IBS Audio 100 program. Where can I find it? Thanks in advance.

I think yoga or other relaxation techniques can be helpful.

Concerning what not to eat, I read many times that varies from person to person. But milk and brown bread (or coarse bread?) should be avoided. Pepermint tea can help.


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Julie - here's a link to UK Amazon - http://www.amazon.co.uk/IBS-Audio-Program-Michael-Mahoney/dp/0954751302

For what it's worth, I find classical music (but not opera!  ) to be incredibly helpful as well as meditation.


----------



## Julie. (Jun 8, 2012)

ludovic said:


> Hi Julie - here's a link to UK Amazon - http://www.amazon.co.uk/IBS-Audio-Program-Michael-Mahoney/dp/0954751302
> 
> For what it's worth, I find classical music (but not opera!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I never thought of exploring these things on the internet. There are even books about IBS.


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

Julie. said:


> Thank you. I never thought of exploring these things on the internet. There are even books about IBS.


I want to say that the internet has been a great help for me in understanding that there are people with far worse IBS than I've got. It's a real pain for me that I sometimes have anal leakage and that I can't eat or drink a lot of things.

But there's a lot of people here who are far worse. In fact, all of you guys to some extent have IBS problems that I don't have.

I went to the supermarket today and I discussed with the cashier something I bought because it has a particular sweetener (sucralose) which doesn't react with my stomach.

The cashier told me his IBS story and it was far, far worse than my story, poor guy.

I think that coming here and speaking to that cashier have been really helpful for me.

Regards

Ludovic


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You can find out more info about the IBS Audio Program in the links below - and a reduced price on the author's site of healthyaudio.com - the program comes with free support if needed - take a peek at the success stories and be encouraged - let me know if you have any questions - always happy to help!  All the best to you...


----------

